
Stock Market crash on 2019 is inevitable - totaldude87
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/expert-who-called-the-2008-crisis-says-repeat-of-december-meltdown-is-inevitable-2019-10-10
======
Bostonian
The title is clickbait.

VIX is about 18, a normal level. Stock market volatility, unlike returns, is
somewhat predictable, and the options market says there is no reason to be
more concerned than usual.

~~~
totaldude87
then there is the buffet index - [https://www.ccn.com/billionaire-warren-
buffett-predicting-a-...](https://www.ccn.com/billionaire-warren-buffett-
predicting-a-stock-market-crash/) and the index yield curve-
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/greatspeculations/2019/10/02/in...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/greatspeculations/2019/10/02/inverted-
yield-curve-suggesting-recession-around-the-corner/)

